# Looking to replace DMM



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I might be considering an alternative to my Deluxe Memory Man. I _love_ how it sounds, but I've always wished it was a bit more manageable in size. My goal is this: to replace the DMM with something that sounds as amazingly awesome.

Here are some options I've considered:
1 - The new EHX DMM XO model - I haven't heard it myself and I'm wondering if the guts (and sound) are the same as it's bigger brother. Anyone out there given this a whirl?

2 - Rehousing the DMM - last time I cracked mine open, it seemed pretty packed in there, but that doesn't mean someone hasn't figured out a way to rehouse it into a smaller box.

3 - Other delays that sound as good, or close to as good as the DMM - My previous experience with delays has been a Visual Sounds H20, a DL4, an Ibanez DML-20 III and a Boss DM-2. The H20 was meh, and the modulation on the DL4 didn't really get me going. I loved the DM-2's analog warmth and the craziness of the DML-20's modulation was awesome. I thought the DMM was a good mix of the Boss's analog sound and a bit of the DML-20's warbly goodness. Given this, are there any contenders out there? I've heard lots of good things about the Carbon Copy, but is it really good enough to displace a DMM???


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Have you tried the Diamond Memory Lane?


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Such great sounding delays.

I wish EH would make a version with a smaller footprint.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Have you tried the Diamond Memory Lane?


Yknow, I'd forgotten about the Memory Lane completely! It's a great pedal, but it's a pretty steep price to pay. Any idea how much these go for on the used market?


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

there was one in halifax @ L&M last week for 400 ish (it was the memory lane II)


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

soldierscry said:


> there was one in halifax @ L&M last week for 400 ish (it was the memory lane II)


Well that's encouraging. I would prefer to keep my DMM, but if I could sell it, it wouldn't be too much to make up in difference.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I think I paid $350 for mine. Sounds awesome. I used to have a DMM as well. I find the Memory Lane to be the perfect replacement for it.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I've got a memory lane and I wouldn't trade it off for the world. It's a fantastic pedal.


----------



## sense_of_henry (Mar 4, 2006)

Look at the Malekko delays. He has a couple new ones coming out too.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

EH has an XO version of the Memory Man. Its alot smaller but only for sale in Europe right now. Pricey too. Here's the only demo i've found of the new XO version.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdgHUji5LhE


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

riffboy76 said:


> EH has an XO version of the Memory Man. Its alot smaller but only for sale in Europe right now. Pricey too. Here's the only demo i've found of the new XO version.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdgHUji5LhE


Yeah, I mentioned the XO in my original post. Only problem is I haven't talked to anyone who's used it, or heard any reviews of it. Youtube clips will only tell you so much.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2009)

For a digital pedal that'll destroy all your I-hate-digital-misconceptions: http://www.empresseffects.com/superdelay.php

For a direct copy sub-$100: http://www.gearwire.com/behringer-vintagetimemachine.html

For a very nice analog pedal: http://happybob.com/marc/skreddy_pedals_echo.htm


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

iaresee said:


> For a digital pedal that'll destroy all your I-hate-digital-misconceptions: http://www.empresseffects.com/superdelay.php
> 
> For a direct copy sub-$100: http://www.gearwire.com/behringer-vintagetimemachine.html
> 
> For a very nice analog pedal: http://happybob.com/marc/skreddy_pedals_echo.htm


Oh, believe me, the Empress Superdelay is high on my list of pedals i _want_, but nowhere on my list of pedals I can _afford_.

As far as the Behringer goes, ignoring briefly my dislike for their stuff, the DMM copy seems to be roughly the same size. I'd like something smaller.

The Skreddy I'd actually never heard of, and it definitely looks like a contender. I'll have to look into that one.


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Ooh-La-La Quicksilver, wicked delay, and having owned a DMM can attest to it's ability to copp some of the EHX tones. It has a wobble control with depth and speed which does a pretty convincing mix between chorus/vibrato. 

Not cheap but I picked up mine used for less than half of retail.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Joey D. said:


> Ooh-La-La Quicksilver, wicked delay, and having owned a DMM can attest to it's ability to copp some of the EHX tones. It has a wobble control with depth and speed which does a pretty convincing mix between chorus/vibrato.
> 
> Not cheap but I picked up mine used for less than half of retail.


Thanks for the info, I'll add it to the list!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

So far nothing has really made my change my mind about my DMM.

There was a Diamond Memory Lane on sale on the Toronto CL for a really good price, but I couldn't come up with the cash in time. Other than that, nothing I've seen or heard has really tickled my fancy (although the echoczar clips did sound pretty good).

I think I'll be hanging on to my DMM for now. I love the sounds I get, I just wish it wasn't so big. Also, there is a bit of a noticeable volume drop when I engage it, which annoys me too. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## Joey D. (Oct 16, 2006)

Is your DMM vintage? If so the volume drop might just be inherit to the circuit...if anyone can sort it out though it'd be Gregg over at Solid Gold FX.

I recently picked up one of the new Behringer Vintage Time Machine boxes....I know Behringer..cheap..etc. But I'll be damned if that thing doesn't sound fantastic for $80 (it'd sound fantastic for double that). Plus the board is small enough to re-house in a medium size hammond box, good alternative if your worried about gigging with a vintage ehx.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey Joey, no it's a reissue. Maybe I'll drop Greg a line. He did right by me when it came to my Diaz Trem.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm liking the new Wampler Analog Echo.

http://www.wamplerpedals.com/analogecho


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

check out the MXR carbon copy


----------

